# Oktoberfest 2008 opened at sunny but cool weather



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

The 175th Oktoberfest opened at noon today with the Munich mayor tapping the first ceg yelling the traditional words "Ozapft is!"

Munich Beweries hope to sell more than 6 millions Mass Bier.

Chances are good since 100 thousands are already right now at the Oktoberfest and most of the tents are closed already (2 1/2 hrs after opening).









(don't like this pic. The Bier does not seem fresh)




























And here some tipps for single male visitors (in German).

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2091249/Oktoberfest_in_Muenchen


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

More pics from today

(c) Spiegel Online

Munich mayor Christain Ude tapping the first Bierfass









Hackerbräu Bierzelt









Waitress serving Bier









Waitress serving grilled duck with dumplings ( =Knödel)










German Volksmusik celebrities -unknown in the rest of the world. (and rightly so)


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

ich hab´ schon Hunger und Durst und es ist nur 11 Uhr in der Früh


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

> German Volksmusik celebrities -unknown in the rest of the world. (and rightly so)


One of the great captions of recent time.:thumbup:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

b-y said:


> One of the great captions of recent time.:thumbup:


:rofl:


----------



## Wingboot (Jan 8, 2002)

*Prost!*
http://www.oktoberfest-tv.de/default.asp?PkId=2&LCID=1031


----------



## dbusiness (Mar 7, 2008)

3 more days tell I'm there.
Alfred G save some bier for me. :drink:
Anything you can do to turn up the heat before I arrive would
be much appreciated. Going from the 90 F in Florida to the mid 50's F
is going to be quite a shock. :beerchug:


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Oktoberfest officially opens at my house tomorrow  Mind you, I'd much prefer to be in Munich :drink::banana::clap:

For those already there there or planning to be there... Prost! :beerchug:

And keep posting pictures of the beautiful girls :thumbup:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

SJAPoc said:


> Oktoberfest officially opens at my house tomorrow  Mind you, I'd much prefer to be in Munich :drink::banana::clap:
> 
> For those already there there or planning to be there... Prost! :beerchug:
> 
> And keep posting pictures of the beautiful girls :thumbup:


Here an immature cell-phone-MPEG.

Disgusting!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Alfred G said:


> Here an immature cell-phone-MPEG.
> 
> Disgusting!


:bigpimp:


----------



## mgthompson (Oct 14, 2007)

Cool weather? The report was 1C in Munich last week. Here in Ettlingen is has been about 4C in the morning. It really looked like it was going to snow on Friday.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Alfred G said:


> Here an immature cell-phone-MPEG.
> 
> Disgusting!


Were they singing La Bamba? Tell me it isn't so!!!!! Oh yeah........ totally disgusting! :eeps: :angel:

Erik


----------



## mapezzul (Jun 14, 2005)

We are getting all geared up for the 'Fest as well. We are leaving JFK on Wed. and hit the wies'n on Thurs. Weather looks nice but cool. I am sure in those tents it is hot!


----------



## DSXMachina (Dec 20, 2007)

*Here an immature cell-phone-MPEG.

Disgusting!*

Not certain that video is disgusting. Please post more evidence! Soon.


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

DSXMachina said:


> Not certain that video is disgusting. Please post more evidence! Soon.


More shocking evidence.


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

"Damen Gone Wild" That's it.........time to hop the next plane and give those girls a spanking!!!!!! :angel:


----------



## Alfred G (Apr 1, 2007)

guppyflyer said:


> "Damen Gone Wild" That's it.........time to hop the next plane and give those girls a spanking!!!!!! :angel:


They deserve it!


----------

